# wooden face plate for the lathe



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

wooden face plates made 3 in and 4 in diameter , I used cherry 
bored and threaded to fit the lathe 
These should last a long time at least it will not damage your lathe tools

Any size can be made but its the wood blank required that can drive the cost up
as you need about 1.5 thick wood


machining out a wooden face plate for a wood lathe - YouTube


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

thx for posting


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

woodman12 said:


> Any size can be made but its the wood blank required that can drive the cost up
> as you need about 1.5 thick wood


Glue together three layers of 1/2" plywood, cost is minimal, or even free if you use scrap plywood.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

neat idea, you could actually make one on the lathe, just get a suitable block of wood and drill and thread it and then put it on the lathe and spin it, then cut the face true to the thread as it spins, then cut it round, I will have to make some this way. N


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Idea. One minor suggestion. Where the hub threads onto the lathe spindle I would atleast use a metal band clamp to prevent the wood grain from spliting open should the hub recieve a shock from a lathe tool accidently jamming into the turned stock.

This would help keep the entire assembly from departing the lathe.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*back*

actually that is a good idea,it could let go

You can tell I am not a real lathe guy ,indexer is more my thing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbnsWgiJX7E leg turning very good demo on turning 

I got my old rockwell into a different job now,but ended up getting a small desktop lathe for clock shafts


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good Idea JT, I wold leave it quite chunky at the hub but the metal band clamp would help. N


----------

